

Top College Dropouts - edw519
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1988080_1988093_1988082,00.html?cnn=yes&hpt=Mid

======
pg
Wow, _Time_ has sunk to making a new window appear offering to tell me my
credit score.

~~~
puredemo
Yeah, a lot of formerly reputable publications have taken to placing
incredibly invasive advertisements on their sites.

